# 126 MPH MOTOR HOME - WORTH READING



## Butch (Sep 2, 2001)

Talk about a true horror story. The local newspaper, Anchorage Daily News, ran this story A couple of days ago. One never knows what they are getting even with a new RV. Read the story at: 

http://www.adn.com/alaska/story/672197p-714625c.html 

Happy motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska






Edited by - Butch on Sep 02 2001  6:21:54 PM


----------



## C Nash (Sep 4, 2001)

126 MPH MOTOR HOME - WORTH READING

Very interesting story Butch.  Hard to believe but the way I have seen some M/H driven I don't doubt it at all. Keep us posted on any follow-up articles. Think it will be in the deal, if we ever decide on  a M/H, to pick ours up at the factory!!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

